# Laing DDC oder Laing D5



## Acid (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

benötige für mein aktuelles Projekt mal wieder eine Pumpe 

Bisher hatte ich eine Aquastream XT  und aktuell auch im Einsatz eine Laing DDC mit AnfiTec deckel.

Damit bin ich eigl auch ganz zufrieden. Jedoch kann man sie schon warnehmen, habe sie auf 7 volt und da liefert sie ca 70-80l/h

Der Kreislauf im neuen Projekt wird größer, sprich MB, Graka, HDD, 40cm AGB, Cpu. 

Somit hätte ich gerne was Leistungsfähigeres, wie schaut es mit einer D5 aus? Ist diese bei gleicher lautstärke (geregelt) Leistungsfähiger als eine DDC? Oder wie schaut es mit 2 DDC aus, könne ich diese auf 5volt laufen lassen? Falls ja wie leistungsfähig wären diese auf 5v etwa im vergleich?

Achso sie sollte/n auch stark genug sein um im 40cm AGB es mal etwas plätschern zu lassen, aus optischen Gründen. (das es nicht empfehlenswert ist weiß ich)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2010)

Eine D5 fördert bei höherem Wiederstand (=alles außer konsequenten, minimalistischen Highflowkreisläufen) sogar weniger Wasser, als eine DDC. Wenn du etwas leistungsfähigeres als eine DDC@7V haben möchtest, wäre zunächst eine DDC@12V und dann eine DDC+ zu empfehlen.
DDC@5V ist afaik nur extrem selten möglich, einige Exemplare machen bei 7V schon Probleme.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Oktober 2010)

Leistungsfähiger als die DDC bei einem Kreislauf mit mehr Widerstand ist kaum drin. Die D5 ist eher für widerstandsarme Kreisläufe zu gebrauchen, da sie keinen so hohen Druck aufbaut wie die DDC . 

Zwei DDC in Reihe bringen zwar einen etwas erhöhten Druck aber bei 5V laufen die allermeisten DDC nicht an. Außerdem summiert sich der Geräuschpegel auch wenn beide stark gedrosselt sind etwas auf. Ich würde eher eine DDC-T nehmen und die In einer Dämmbox unter bringen wärmeleitfähige Verbindung vom Pumpenboden zum Gehäuse trotzdem, nicht vernachlässigen, ansonsten wird auch die -1T recht warm. U.U, bringt auch noch ein anderen Deckel weitere Geräuschreduzierung.

Edit: too late... 

Die DDC-1Plus würde ich grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen -> laut, heiß, geringe durchschnittliche Lebensdauer .
DDC-1T mit Dämmugn bei 10V bis 12V wäre schon eher die richtig Richtung, denke ich. Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass 60L/h für jeden Kreislauf mehr als gut reichen .


----------



## Acid (25. Oktober 2010)

hey danke euch schonmal

nunja somit fällt die d5 ja schonmal komplett weg. Eine DDC-1T habe ich aktuell ja auch, bin eigl auch ganz zufrieden, doch bei 12 volt wäre sie mir wirklich vieeel zu laut. Ich finde sie auf 7 volt zufriedenstellend, aber auch nicht geräuschlos. Ich habe sie entkoppelt und mit einem Anfi-Tec Deckel ausgestattet.

Mhhhh was soll ich jetzt machen xD? Ich bräuche keine 200liter durchfluss, sie soll eben nur stärker sein bei gleicher geräuschkulisse.

Was ist von einer Laing Ultra zu halten? Bzw. sehe ich es richtig das diese einfach nur einen anderen Deckel hat der Rest aber gleich ist?

Die Innovatek HPPS High Power (Eheim mit dem Roten Deckel) ist auch schwächer oder?

In meinem Fall ist dann quasi allein die Förderhöhe entscheident oder wie?

Ansonsten 2x DDC-1t mit Dual Top, auf 7Volt... denkst du die wären deutlich lauter als 1? Warscheinlich vergleichbar wie 1 oder 2 lüfter?


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Oktober 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> Mhhhh was soll ich jetzt machen xD? Ich bräuche keine 200liter durchfluss, sie soll eben nur stärker sein bei gleicher geräuschkulisse.


Das wird sehr schwierig ....



Acid schrieb:


> Was ist von einer Laing Ultra zu halten? Bzw. sehe ich es richtig das diese einfach nur einen anderen Deckel hat der Rest aber gleich ist?


Nein der Deckel ist gleich, aber der Motor dreht etwas schneller, wird heißer, macht die Pumpe noch lauter, und fällt im Schnitt häufiger aus als die DDC-1T. Alles in allem also die schlechtere DDC, auch wenn sie noch ein klein wenig mehr Druck bringt als die DDC-1T .  



Acid schrieb:


> Die Innovatek HPPS High Power (Eheim mit dem Roten Deckel) ist auch schwächer oder?


 Rein zahlenmäßig ist sie schwächer, aber von der gibt´s leider wenig Erfahrungsberichte, da sie, vermutlich aufgrund des hohen Preises und der Regelung ohne Eingriffmöglichkeit, kaum verbreitet ist. 



Acid schrieb:


> In meinem Fall ist dann quasi allein die Förderhöhe entscheident oder wie?


Ja, die freie Förderhöhe entspricht dem statischen Pumpendruck. 



Acid schrieb:


> Ansonsten 2x DDC-1t mit Dual Top, auf 7Volt... denkst du die wären deutlich lauter als 1? Warscheinlich vergleichbar wie 1 oder 2 lüfter?


Man wird es schon merken. Einige Dual-Deckel stehen auch im Ruf die Pumpen noch lauter zu machen. Kann ich abe rnicht beurteilen. Meine Laings wurden immer separat mit eigenen Deckeln betrieben.


----------



## Acid (25. Oktober 2010)

das ist ja blöde.... was würdest du machen? 

ich meine eine 2 laing zu kaufen wenn sie im endeffekt nicht wirklich mehr bringt, ist ja auch sinnlos.

dann werde ich wohl wieder zur ddc-1t greifen müssen.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde es erst mal mit der vorhanden Laing versuchen . Die reicht auch für den größeren Kreislauf erst mal locker aus. Um das jetzige Durchflusslevel zu halten musst du ihr dann halt vllt. 2-3V mehr geben und zwecks Geräuschniveau ein klein wenig  dämmen. Ich bin fast sicher, dass du so mit einer locker auskommen wirst. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich lieber auf 10 oder 20 l/h Durchfluss verzichten - bringt sowieso nichts Wesentliches .


----------



## Acid (25. Oktober 2010)

ne eine kaufen muss ich eh, die wo ich da habe ist bereits im einsatz. 

wird schon passen, welchen deckel würdest mir empfehlen bzgl. der lautstärke? Konnte in tests nur durchflussmessungen finden.


----------



## Walt (25. Oktober 2010)

Du hast geschrieben, du hättest nen Deckel von Anfi-Tec. Ist das ne Sonderanfertigung, ich find den nämlich nirgendwo...


----------



## Acid (25. Oktober 2010)

wurde als ich  meine ddc gekauft habe bei aquatuning angeboten, aktuell anscheinend nur noch als bware zu finden bei at: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - B-Ware Anfi-tec DDC Turbo Top G1/4 9900687

kann dir jetzt aber nicht sagen ob er gut oder schlecht ist, da ich keine vergleichsmöglichkeit habe.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe in letzter Zeit den AC aquacover DDC und den vernickelten Phobya DDC Deckel ausprobiert. Vorher hatte ich den alten Watercool-Deckel aus Plexiglas drin. 

Letztendlich habe ich nun den Phobya eingebaut. Der ist geräuschmäßig gleich gut oder sogar ein Quäntchen besser als der Watercool und hat sehr praktische Anschlussoptionen - auch wenn ich die jetzt nicht genutzt habe. Durch das hohe Gewicht dämpft er halt auch die Vibrationen der Pumpe besser. Optisch und von der Verarbeitung ist er auch OK. 
Der AC-Deckel gefällt mir optisch eigentlich noch besser, aber das Laufgeräusch ist damit deutlich lauter als mit den anderen Deckeln. Der Watercooldeckel steht dem Phobya kaum nach, aber den hatte ich jetzt lang genug in Betrieb und mein Vertrauen in Plexiglas wurde inzwischen mehrmals auf die Probe gestellt, so dass ich einen Materialwechsel für angebracht hielt. 
Durchfluss hab ich nicht gemessen, aber beim Druck schnitt der Phobya und der alte Watercool gleich gut ab . Der AC-Deckel schnitt etwas schlechter ab - aber nicht drastisch schlechter (jeweils per Manometer geprüft).

Noch besser soll laut diverser Tests der Koolance-Deckel aus vernickeltem Messing sein (und auch die Plexiglasvarainte) sein. Der ist zwar etwas teurer, führt aber wohl sowohl zu sehr hohem Durchfluss als auch zu einer niedrigen Geräuschkulisse . Beide Varianten sind aber kaum noch zu bekommen. Evtl. ist der Nachfolger von Koolance auch so gut, aber davon kenne ich noch keine Tests - außerdem kostet er mal eben das doppelte im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Deckeln.


----------



## UnnerveD (26. Oktober 2010)

Bundy hat mal mehrere Pumpendeckel getestet und bei dem Test haben der Koolancedeckel, sowie der aus dem Hause Zern am Besten hinsichtlich der Lautstärke abgeschnitten.

Der Koolance hat insgesamt aber den rundesten Eindruck aller Deckel hinterlassen, weswegen ich mir den auch besorgt habe (Glücksgriff im Luxx) - ich kann dir mal eine Einschätzung der Lautstärke geben, sobald mein neuer Kreislauf steht.

MfG


----------

